# Frog/Toad ID



## PremierPythons (Oct 26, 2010)

Some help on this one please members? Species was located in South East Qld


----------



## najanaja (Oct 26, 2010)

frog


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 27, 2010)

_Opisthodon ornatus _Ornate Burrowing frog


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep ornate burrowing frog


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 27, 2010)

Last frog ID thread was an _Opisthodon ornatus _as well, though that one was covered in red bumps, it's amazing how much they vary


----------



## eipper (Oct 27, 2010)

they are now Platyplectrum ornatum

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 27, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Last frog ID thread was an _Opisthodon ornatus _as well, though that one was covered in red bumps, it's amazing how much they vary


I think that those red bumps are droplets of a sticky substance they exude when threatened.


----------

